# new law on commercial vehicles over 10,000lb. gvw



## BlackBearLadder (Feb 4, 2012)

There has been a recent law change (January 3, 2012) by the FMCSA that affects anyone driving a Commercial Vehicle over 10,000lbs. You are no longer allowed to use a handheld cell phone - only hands free - the fine to the driver is $2750 and $11,000 to the carrier (your company). You can find more information here http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regulations/administration/rulemakings/final/Mobile_phone_NFRM.pdf


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow thats a nut....$$


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Oregon already did that, but for everyone. Excepting emergency and tow personnel. All it has done is make people drive hazardously while trying to pull off the road before their phone stops ringing. I just use the speakerphone on mine, but it is a pain. I suppose I should break down and get some kind of hands free setup. I hate the earpiece ones though.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

VinylHanger said:


> I just use the speakerphone on mine, but it is a pain. I suppose I should break down and get some kind of hands free setup. I hate the earpiece ones though.


How about something like this?


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

It's like that here. Has Been for over a year now.
I bought a new radio with bluetooth built in it. It was only about $200.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Bluetooth all the way!

If anyone has ever wondered about the strange name...

"The word "Bluetooth" is an anglicised version of the Scandinavian Blåtand/Blåtann, the epithet of the tenth-century king Harald I of Denmark and parts of Norway who united dissonant Danish tribes into a single kingdom. The implication is that Bluetooth does the same with communications protocols, uniting them into one universal standard.

The Bluetooth logo is a bind rune merging the Younger Futhark runes (Hagall) and (Bjarkan), Harald's initials."

Wiki

My first Bluetooth was a clip on belt receiver with a corded earpiece, many years ago!


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

MALCO.New.York said:


> If anyone has ever wondered about the strange name...


Nope, never wondered....


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

ESSaustin said:


> Nope, never wondered....



I did... I couldnt understand why these new gadgets were named after things I never want, I don t know what would be worse, to have a blue tooth or a black berry


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

The fines look cheap compared to the lead fine, $38,000 per day. I really love our new government!!!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

ESSaustin said:


> Nope, never wondered....


Now you know.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

So, for my f350 I not only need emergency triangles, fire extinguisher, first aid kit, wheel chocks, dot health card, but also hands free cellphone. Sounds good. I want to get a blue tooth radio, but not psyched about the investment as speakers would have to go to.


----------

